# apprenticeship stories...



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

any of you have horror stories from your apprenticeship?

i have a few, but one that stands out was when i was working on a twin 50-story highrise in jersey city. i had a jm send me running down 47 flights of stairs because he needed a 1/2" elbow to finish an important job, or so he said. when i got back up he was laughing and already had it done. that pissed me off for sure, but somehow i was able to prevent myself from hurting him and getting kicked off the jobsite.

anyone else want to share?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I hate to tell this story but when I was green like 2 months into the trade I went out to the truck to get a few fittings, it was a windy winter day after I climbed into the truck the wind pushed the door shut behind me. It only closed it enough that the latch cought however it was enough. I tried to open the door. The child safety lock was tripped on the door. So no problem I thought I can just climb over the shelve and go out the back. Nope the lock was engaged on that door aswell, so I was stuck in a freezing truck for about 25 minutes in the middle of January.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Dpeckplb said:


> I hate to tell this story but when I was green like 2 months into the trade I went out to the truck to get a few fittings, it was a windy winter day after I climbed into the truck the wind pushed the door shut behind me. It only closed it enough that the latch cought however it was enough. I tried to open the door. The child safety lock was tripped on the door. So no problem I thought I can just climb over the shelve and go out the back. Nope the lock was engaged on that door aswell, so I was stuck in a freezing truck for about 25 minutes in the middle of January.


I locked my 1st Jman in a van that way... On purpose. Dead middle of summer, like 101 with 112 degree heat index.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> I locked my 1st Jman in a van that way... On purpose. Dead middle of summer, like 101 with 112 degree heat index.


 I am happy mine was in winter.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Dpeckplb said:


> I am happy mine was in winter.


Last time he sent me walking 500 yards for one fitting to just be a peckerhead...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Is that a shot at my last name??haha


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

No

Unless your a peckerhead


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> No Unless your a peckerhead


I lol'd


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> I lol'd


I was the whole time I typed it


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

hahahaha I promise I'm not...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

When I was 14 my own father and grandfather sent me down the block to get a bucket of steam, the worst part is I went.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> When I was 14 my own father and grandfather sent me down the block to get a bucket of steam, the worst part is I went.


Now that's funny. 

My mentor sent me to the trailer for a box of lead nails for a pan he was setting.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol the pipe stretcher


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Now that's funny.
> 
> My mentor sent me to the trailer for a box of *lead nails* for a pan he was setting.










I never heard that one before, lead nails, that's funny.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We sent one looking for 3" screws. To screw unistrut to the dirt!! He went looking in all the trucks lol


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Lol the pipe stretcher


This must be a Houston thing, thankfully I never fell for that one lol.

I thought I'd be smart one day and use the ladder as a work stand to solder a water drop and short branch coming off of it together. When I got done I couldn't get the drop out of the ladder lol.

I looked around to see if anyone saw it. Once confirmed no one did I un sweat it, took it out and then re sweated it together.

I wanted to straighten a trap primer line coming out of the ground so it would be all nice and pretty once I soldered it. It was too short to do so with just my hand so I stuck a 1/4 extension in it to do so then somehow it slipped and went down the pipe. Well I wasn't about to go tell anyone so I cut it about a 1/2 above the ground and fortunately the extension was sticking up enough to get it out lol.

I don't do that no more.... lol

I also don't go trying to un sweat pipes that have 100lbs of air pressure on them. Fortunately I never hurt or killed anyone or myself. 

Oh and I work really hard not to cut into live lines since I learned that lesson the hard way too lol.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

JWBII said:


> This must be a Houston thing, thankfully I never fell for that one lol. I thought I'd be smart one day and use the ladder as a work stand to solder a water drop and short branch coming off of it together. When I got done I couldn't get the drop out of the ladder lol. I looked around to see if anyone saw it. Once confirmed no one did I un sweat it, took it out and then re sweated it together. I wanted to straighten a trap primer line coming out of the ground so it would be all nice and pretty once I soldered it. It was too short to do so with just my hand so I stuck a 1/4 extension in it to do so then somehow it slipped and went down the pipe. Well I wasn't about to go tell anyone so I cut it about a 1/2 above the ground and fortunately the extension was sticking up enough to get it out lol. I don't do that no more.... lol I also don't go trying to un sweat pipes that have 100lbs of air pressure on them. Fortunately I never hurt or killed anyone or myself. Oh and I work really hard not to cut into live lines since I learned that lesson the hard way too lol.



This reminds me of an apprentice who worked with me one day. He was on a ladder sweating a tee on a trunk line in a basement. He lost his balance and instead of just hopping off a few feet he decided to regain his balance by grabbing the pipe he just finished soldering.

Needless to say, I ended that day at the hospital and he ended up with a badly burned hand and 2 weeks off.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

That's pretty bad....

I saw an apprentice putting up a trapeze. When he tried to take the ladder down and move it he realized he had put the unistrut through the top of the ladder. Now THAT was funny.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

So he trapezed the ladder? Ha! Love to see a picture if that


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

I was in the effluent chamber of a septic tank 2 years ago and they just pumped it down enough so that I could where rubber boots and when I got in there, My Jman dropped a float down and I got a face full of piss.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I always liked sending them to the truck for the left handed pipe wrench.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

When I just need a few minute break from the appprenti, I send them to the truck for a 4x2 PVC Street Coupling with instructions that they dare not come back without it. Usually good for 15+ minutes. The record so far is 30. :laughing:


----------



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

I once dropped an apprentice off to jackhammer a drain break in a kitchen while I went to get parts .. I came back and the kitchen was 2 inches under water . He hit a 3/4 water line and it flooded the house causing 12 grand worth of Damage. I asked him why the heck he didn't go turn the water off and he said "I didn't have a meter key" ... I reach down and turn it off with one of the many cresent wrenches that were lying around ... Needless to say he didn't pass a drug test shortly after


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> I once dropped an apprentice off to jackhammer a drain break in a kitchen while I went to get parts .. I came back and the kitchen was 2 inches under water . He hit a 3/4 water line and it flooded the house causing 12 grand worth of Damage. I asked him why the heck he didn't go turn the water off and he said "I didn't have a meter key" ... I reach down and turn it off with one of the many cresent wrenches that were lying around ... Needless to say he didn't pass a drug test shortly after


 Joe, you are not okay here til you post a full introduction as requested...


----------



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Joe, you are not okay here til you post a full introduction as requested...


Didn't know that was requested .. Where does one out an introduction at?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> Didn't know that was requested .. Where does one out an introduction at?


Right there on the front page.. get in before the beatings!


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm still an apprentice but my two best stories so far is first sewer I ever did the master lumber said go put the cap on well I did I primer and glued it on I didn't know I said everything else is glued ANd primered lesson learned after some choice words lol ... And the other one is they asked after I bought all my hand tools if I bought a madder daddy and I said what's a madder daddy and that said nothing son what's the madder with you ... Still to this day I can't live it down


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumbing newbie said:


> I'm still an apprentice but my two best stories so far is first sewer I ever did the master lumber said go put the cap on well I did I primer and glued it on I didn't know I said everything else is glued ANd primered lesson learned after some choice words lol ..


Huh?


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

I glued on the clean out cap outside


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Just send them out to pick up an 'anti-stack valve'.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumbing newbie said:


> I glued on the clean out cap outside


Easy fix

It's called a hub saver. 

But yeah I would have had a few choice words for ya as well. Cause hub saving sucks..


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Joe, you are not okay here til you post a full introduction as requested...


Lmao some of you guys need to get over yourselves. Who gives a chit


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> Lmao some of you guys need to get over yourselves. Who gives a chit


Pretty mouthy for an apprentice...

But you've enjoyed your experience so far here because you've made an intro...

That's probably about to change...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> Lmao some of you guys need to get over yourselves. Who gives a chit


Just gotta chum the waters eh?

That's a good way to put yourself on the radar...


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Just gotta chum the waters eh?
> 
> That's a good way to put yourself on the radar...


Yea a bit stupid if u ask me. Just like most dam apprentices I've known young dumb and full of come


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

My 3rd year we shut off half of a trailer park so we could tie into the mains. They sent me to do some 3/4 overhead in a community room. I stood right under a fitting and got boiling flux in my eye. All the journeymen were laughing at me running around trying to find a working hose bib. My eye was red for 2 weeks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> Lmao some of you guys need to get over yourselves. Who gives a chit


What have you contribute so far?? We take our trades with seroius chit..


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

Plumberman said:


> Just gotta chum the waters eh?
> 
> That's a good way to put yourself on the radar...


Who cares lol. Some of you guys need to get laid and get a life.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> Who cares lol. Some of you guys need to get laid and get a life.


Popcorn time...


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

had a guy sand cloth the inside of an mj then sand cloth the out side of a cast 90:blink:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> Who cares lol. Some of you guys need to get laid and get a life.


 This would be a good time to reevaluate the unpaved backroad you just steered this thread into. 

Let's have a momentary pause for our colleague....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> Who cares lol. Some of you guys need to get laid and get a life.


Why don't you ask yo mama who your daddy be....:whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> Who cares lol. Some of you guys need to get laid and get a life.


Dam. That's harsh. He's being mean to y'all. Saying y'all don't get no action. And y'all need a life. I know he ain't talking about me cuz I got a new baby at home. Life is great and I got proof I got laid. Well proof of it 10 months ago at least 

It's ok RJ don't be upset that ur not getting laid. I've got three more weeks till dr says I can get laid. Lo. So ur not alone. 

Maybe we should take a cut in pay and let our license go and be apprentices ... Will we get laid more ????


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

*first crawl*

On my first repiping crawl, I'm following my journeyman. He first shines his 4 D cell directly into my eyes and then says, "Hey newbe hand me that chunk of old lumber over there so I can rest my head" and then points it at the piece of wood. So I shimmy over, fetch it, and as quick as I can, crawl back close enough to hand it to him, to prove my worth. All the while he's still got the beam focused directly on me. Well as I get just close enough to hand it to him he swings the flashlight beam directly at this mummified Opossum carcass. Man I can't tell you how many teeth that sucked up skull had in it, but I sure can tell you how hard that journeyman laughed when I damned near knocked myself out trying to get away from them!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> Who cares lol. Some of you guys need to get laid and get a life.


Most of us here have a great life, have wives and kids and great hobbies. Some of us have kids in the military or were just back form combat duty.

Some of is hunt, fish, play rock and roll guitar.

All of this on our free time that our hard earned money digging ditches, laying pipe, cleaning poo and grease from drains. Some of us are business owners who have many things to deal with everyday.

At the end of our day, many of us like to kick back with beer and talk plumbing here on the zone.

So yes, we do have a life. And it's a great life. There's nothing better in life like family, friends and talking plumbing.

If we see something or read something that we don't like, you're gonna hear it. Some people here will defend this trade by seeking out the hacks and trolls and exposing them with extreme intent.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> Who cares lol. Some of you guys need to get laid and get a life.


Go pound sand. You must be kin to ServicePlum


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> Who cares lol. Some of you guys need to get laid and get a life.


 
Hey, I got a life... 

but I probably could get laid more often....
it couldent hurt..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> Hey, I got a life...
> 
> but I probably could get laid more often....
> it couldent hurt..


Good ole married life...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> ...it couldent hurt..


If your lucky it will. :brows:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

agonzales1981 said:


> Who cares lol. Some of you guys need to get laid and get a life.


I think I like this kid , doesn't take ****.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justme said:


> I think I like this kid , doesn't take ****.:laughing:


There is always a time and place to stand your ground.

However, the unemployment office is littered with folks that didn't "take ****". :whistling2:

This industry ain't daycare.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> There is always a time and place to stand your ground.
> 
> However, the unemployment office is littered with folks that didn't "take ****". :whistling2:
> 
> This industry ain't daycare.


And an Internet forum full of plumbers that are full of **** half the time is the perfect place to stand your ground.:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Spoken by someone that bowed to the intro gods by making one of his first threads an intro.

Judging from that and subsequent posts, I am not surprised you have taken up the torch for someone that shows up with a chip on their shoulder.

By all means, please continue to educate the whole PZ community on how they are wrong Mr. Anonymous Internet Guy.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Spoken by someone that bowed to the intro gods by making one of his first threads an intro.
> 
> Judging from that and subsequent posts, I am not surprised you have taken up the torch for someone that shows up with a chip on their shoulder.
> 
> By all means, please continue to educate the whole PZ community on how they are wrong Mr. Anonymous Internet Guy.


This coming from the guy that heats water piping and calls that professional plumbing lmfao :laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

He called it de-stressing. He admitted it was probably not the way to do it according to the manufacturers guidelines. He had good intent. 

There are too many knuckle heads who show up here and won't admit when they goofed.



plbgbiz said:


> By all means, please continue to educate the whole PZ community on how they are wrong Mr. Anonymous Internet Guy.


I wouldn't have said "Internet guy"


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> He called it de-stressing. He admitted it was probably not the way to do it according to the manufacturers guidelines. He had good intent.
> 
> There are too many knuckle heads who show up here and won't admit when they goofed.
> 
> ...


 might mtdunn to save the day.:laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Spoken by someone that bowed to the intro gods by making one of his first threads an intro.
> 
> Judging from that and subsequent posts, I am not surprised you have taken up the torch for someone that shows up with a chip on their shoulder.
> 
> By all means, please continue to educate the whole PZ community on how they are wrong Mr. Anonymous Internet Guy.


I'll address the anonymous part also, the people in the online community who matter to me know who I am (yes there are some on PZ who know me) cell phone number , name , company I work for ,licensing info . If you don't know then you don't matter. Pretty simple. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justme said:


> This coming from the guy that heats water piping and calls that professional plumbing lmfao :laughing:


Even though the reports of my supposed "professionalism" may have been greatly exaggerated, I'll put the longevity of my repairs alongside anyone. That still leaves me no interest in attempting to justify it to an A.I.G. 

You should probably get back to work instead of stealing time from your employer by playing on your smart phone.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Even though the reports of my supposed "professionalism" may have been greatly exaggerated, I'll put the longevity of my repairs alongside anyone. That still leaves me no interest in attempting to justify it to an A.I.G.
> 
> You should probably get back to work instead of stealing time from your employer by playing on your smart phone.


You have access to my info also , so why the AIG ? I posted my info for everyone to see . :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

justme said:


> You have access to my info also , so why the AIG ? I posted my info for everyone to see . :yes:


Guess I never noticed or forgot. I don't typically keep track of such things for people I don't have direct dealings with. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Mighty Mouse was a badass. You near Killeen?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Mighty Mouse was a badass. You near Killeen?


I get down to that area at times. I have a job going in Copera's Cove and Waco right now.


----------



## Jason1969 (Sep 21, 2013)

My very first day plumbing was working with a company that was removing quest and replacing with copper. I spent the whole day in the driveway cutting quest into 12" pieces as I was told to do and damn if they weren't all exactly 12". I figured the boss knows what he's doing and that's what he wanted me to do. Yeah, they all got a good laugh..............was wondering why they all seemed so happy all day haha.

Wish every day of plumbing was that easy :thumbup:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Most of us here have a great life, have wives and kids and great hobbies. Some of us have kids in the military or were just back form combat duty.
> 
> Some of is hunt, fish, play rock and roll guitar.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you said, I'm talking about the few dummies on here who feel the need to belittle others, or the "post an intro" guys....give me a effin break. Nothing wrong with giving out a little advice, most of the time we are gonna be called to fix it right anyway. Karma has a way of rewarding those who help others. Some of you should try it someday you'll feel a lot better at the end of the day. Carry on


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

agonzales1981 said:


> Nothing wrong with giving out a little advice, most of the time we are gonna be called to fix it right anyway. Karma has a way of rewarding those who help others. Some of you should try it someday you'll feel a lot better at the end of the day.


So what would your "karma" say when you flippantly diagnose a bad water heater for someone here assuming that they are in the trade as the forum requires, and they miswire it causing their house to burn down? I get what you are saying, but there is a place for that. Folks are respectfully referred to diychatroom all the time here. This is simply not the place.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> ...I'm talking about the....."post an intro" guys....give me a effin break.....
> Carry on


Here is your "effin break". >>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

Being polite and introducing yourself is part of the fabric that makes the PZ what it is. The response given to those that rudely ignore it is as well. You can either like it or not like it. None of us really care. Feel free to go find a free-for-all handy forum to express you discontent.

And thank you, we are happy to, and will carry on.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Here is your "effin break". >>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/
> 
> Being polite and introducing yourself is part of the fabric that makes the PZ what it is. The response given to those that rudely ignore it is as well. You can either like it or not like it. * None of us really care*. Feel free to go find a free-for-all handy forum to express you discontent.
> 
> And thank you, we are happy to, and will carry on.


You're right about that...lmao.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> So what would your "karma" say when you flippantly diagnose a bad water heater for someone here assuming that they are in the trade as the forum requires, and they miswire it causing their house to burn down? I get what you are saying, but there is a place for that. Folks are respectfully referred to diychatroom all the time here. This is simply not the place.


You get what I'm saying so you must have a little common sense. It's ok to disagree with the dummies on here they won't put you in Internet time out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said, I'm talking about the few dummies on here who feel the need to belittle others, or the "post an intro" guys....give me a effin break. Nothing wrong with giving out a little advice, most of the time we are gonna be called to fix it right anyway. Karma has a way of rewarding those who help others. Some of you should try it someday you'll feel a lot better at the end of the day. Carry on


*You Are Not Worthy!*

This is an aggressive forum. You probably won’t like it. It is quite doubtful that you have the taste or sophistication to be able to appreciate a forum of this quality and depth. We would suggest that you stick to safer and more familiar territory --- maybe something like DIY Chatroom with its warm fuzzy disinformation from the blind leading the blind. Perhaps you think warm & fuzzy makes bad advice and information better. Perhaps you’re mouthing your words as you read this.

Too many strive towards complacency as a goal. We grow up thinking that the ability to become complacent is the equivalence of success in life. True Arrogant Plumbers know that this could not be further from the truth. The real beauty, richness and depth in life can only be found if the journey through life itself is looked upon as a constant chance to learn, live and find life’s passion. Passion threatens the complacent, and fills them with fear. Fear of the new, the deep and the different. We, on the other hand, seek it out. Endlessly, joyously...and aggressively. To this end we bring you the “Plumbing Zone.” Another reward for those seeking new sources of passion, and another point of dissension for those who are not. 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
I stole this and modified it off one of my favorite beers...
Lifes passions often extend to many other areas of our lives....:thumbup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said, I'm talking about the few dummies on here who feel the need to belittle others, or the "post an intro" guys....give me a effin break. Nothing wrong with giving out a little advice, most of the time we are gonna be called to fix it right anyway. Karma has a way of rewarding those who help others. Some of you should try it someday you'll feel a lot better at the end of the day. Carry on


Wrong.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said, I'm talking about the few dummies on here who feel the need to belittle others, or the "post an intro" guys....give me a effin break. Nothing wrong with giving out a little advice, most of the time we are gonna be called to fix it right anyway. Karma has a way of rewarding those who help others. Some of you should try it someday you'll feel a lot better at the end of the day. Carry on


Telling us to get a life and that we need to get laid isn't my idea of good advice.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> You get what I'm saying so you must have a little common sense. It's ok to disagree with the dummies on here they won't put you in Internet time out.


You are in the same league as puddy truck, why you bother coming here at all ??


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol keep it comin fellas I get a good laugh reading all these posts. I'm clearly not worthy to be in the presence of the best plumbers in America haha


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Ariel go to the intro section and introduce yourself... If you've read this thread then you will understand why


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Arielattacks said:


> Hi journeyman plumber here


"Journeyman Plumber"? Is that a Spanish name?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Arielattacks said:


> Italian. 10 4 I'll do that


Posta una introduzione nella sezione introduttiva. Grazie.


----------

